# Gibt es eine gute Börsensimulation / Börsenspiel?



## Amibobo (21. März 2014)

*Gibt es eine gute Börsensimulation / Börsenspiel?*

Hallo,

gibt es eine gute Börsensimulation / Börsenspiel am PC?
Dabei suche ich ausdrücklich keine "Echtzeit"-Börsenspiele, die mit den tagesaktuellen Daten arbeiten.

Warum das nicht?
Ich hab nicht täglich Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen, darum soll sich im Spiel nur was tun, wenn ich Zeit dafür habe um so ständig reagieren und agieren zu können auf wirtschaftliche oder politische Meldungen.
Bei den Echtzeit-Börsenspielen weiß ich nicht, ob mir das Handeln mit der Wertpapiergattung nicht liegt oder obs einfach an der fehlenden Zeit liegt, dass es so recht nichts wird.

Wenn ich dann heraus gefunden habe, mit welcher Wertpapiergattung ich am besten klar komme (Anleihen, Fonds, Aktien, Devisen, Optionen, Derivate, ...) und damit für mich absehbarer wird, welchen Einfluss die verfügbare Zeit hat, dann finde ich die Live-Börsenspiele als nächsten Schritt sinnvoll.

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Ich kenne keins und hab nie was davon gehört obwohl ich Simulationfreak bin.


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine gute Börsensimulation / Börsenspiel?*

Hab ich mal ne Zeitlang "gespielt" , wobei man sagen muss, ein BS ohne "Live daten" ist kein Börsenspiel.

FAZ.NET - Börsenspiel

P.S. Börsenspiele finden da findest du eine Menge


----------



## Amibobo (23. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine gute Börsensimulation / Börsenspiel?*

Hallo EX-Buzz,

mit google findet man eine Menge Börsenspiele, jedoch erfüllen diese nicht folgende Bedingung:


> Dabei suche ich ausdrücklich *keine "Echtzeit"-Börsenspiele*, die mit den tagesaktuellen Daten arbeiten.


Weshalb habe ich eingangs erläutert.

Dies erfüllt das Börsenspiel der FAZ genau nicht!
Wenn du über google ein Börsenspiel gefunden hast, welches ich übersah und meinen Wünschen entspricht, würde ich mich über einen konkreteren Tip freuen.


----------



## keinnick (23. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine gute Börsensimulation / Börsenspiel?*

Mit genau diesen Börsenspielen würde ich allerdings anfangen sonst bringt Dir das später im "echten" Leben nichts. Wenn die Zeit nicht da sein sollte, solltest Du Dein Kapital für diesen Zeitraum aus den Papieren abziehen, denn im "echten" Leben kannst Du später auch nicht auf Pause drücken.

 Eine Alternative wären Bücher, damit Du Dir erst mal die Basics verschaffen kannst. Hört sich trocken an, ist aber wichtiger als man denkt. 

 Ansonsten: Nein, eine solche Simulation wie Du sie suchst kenne ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## EX-Buzz (24. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine gute Börsensimulation / Börsenspiel?*

Du musst bei einem Börsen SPIEL doch nicht jeden Tag ohnline sein, du machts ja keine Termingeschäfte o.ä. wo es auf Sec. ankommt.

Schonmal eins gespielt?

Du hast bei den Meisten eine Summe X, die du zur Verfügung hast z.B. 100.000€

Damit kannst du dir dann Aktien kaufen  z.b 100 Audi Aktien, ( der Werte wirdn durch den tagesaktuellen Kurs bestimmt)  die stehen derzeit bei irgendwas um die 630€ pro Aktie, dann nimmst noch 2000 BioTech oder was auch immer für nen kleinen Kurs und lässt das erstmal laufen.... je nachdem wie die sich entwickeln kannst du das vorher auch mit Stop-Loos Orders absichern.... um z.b Verluste einzudämmen.


Soetwas was du dir vorstellst, gibt es nicht als Börsenspiel. Wenn bei  Audi z.B. durch eine technische Panne eine Rückrufaktion gestartet werden muss, die 10 Mio Fahrzeuge betrifft, wird der Aktienkurs definitiv nach unten gehen..... so wie du schriebst, möchtest du nur Änderungen, wenn du eingeloggt bist..... was das Ganze dann ja ad absurdum führen würde, wenn deine Audiaktien davon nicht betroffen wären, nur weil du dich nicht einloggen kannst/würdest 

Ist eigentlich ganz Easy, kannst ja nichts verlieren


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine gute Börsensimulation / Börsenspiel?*

Kannst dir ja das mal anschaun 

https://www.trading212.com/de/Free-FOREX-Practice-Account-Deutschland/

obs das richtige ist Kp


----------

